# Blue, The Raggie, is looking for a new home..



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

We have another Raggie looking for a loving home - meet Blue!










Names: Blue
Colour/Pattern: Seal Bicolour
Age: TBA (approx 3 I think!)
Sex: Male Neuter
Location: South
Contact: Liz

*About the cat*
Blue loves to play. He love attention and having people around him all the time. Unfortunately his current owners working hours have changed and as they are out of the house for longer periods Blue has felt stressed and resorted to over grooming. 
Blue loves his scratch posts and anything he can hide in. He very much likes to go outside where he has access to a small but secure garden. He loves a cuddle, a proper Ragdoll cuddle! He lays in your arms like a baby and purrs away. Food wise, because he has suffered with cystitis a few times, (possibly stress related) he has a mixture of wet food and dry. At the moment he is eating Whiskers in Jelly with dry Hills Science Plan CD. He uses the litter tray reliably and has never sprayed. 
His current owners are devastated to have to give Blue up but feel he would benefit greatly from a home where there is someone around most if not all of the day. We feel a home where there are no young children may be better. He doesnt seem too bothered by dogs. 
If you feel you may be interested in Blue - please contact
Liz Percival (Hants) 01252 659963 [email protected]


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Now homed!


----------

